# The Whole "Notch" Thing Crave is  coming to Your Phone



## theFOoL (Feb 7, 2018)

This is Stupid. All these Trends...

Company Huawei is coming out with a Huawei P20 with the "Notch" as long as they DON'T make it where the two places where Battery and LTE have Video/Wallpaper over-lapping like on the iPhone 10 I'm good


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2018)

I have NO idea WHAT you are talking about


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 7, 2018)

Really? Just the fact that one company will try what Apple did then more will come to try. Just that Notch is ignoring...


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 7, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have NO idea WHAT you are talking about



I was trying to decipher that too... the notch on the iPhone X OLED screen.  It's like it's there but it isn't.  If you do a screen capture, it'll fill the notch in, and if you assign a wallpaper, it'll obviously not show were the notch is.

Apple took a risk on even producing it, having a non rectangular screen isn't as easy as it sounds.


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 7, 2018)

<sarcastic> if that's innovation, then the guy behind it deserves to be fired</sarcastic>


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 7, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I was trying to decipher that too... the notch on the iPhone X OLED screen.  It's like it's there but it isn't.  If you do a screen capture, it'll fill the notch in, and if you assign a wallpaper, it'll obviously not show were the notch is.
> 
> Apple took a risk on even producing it, having a non rectangular screen isn't as easy as it sounds.
> 
> View attachment 96837


or as useful as they make it sound, media is just not meant for that nonsense.


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2018)

still senseless for me.... see no reason to make such a drama....


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 7, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> or as useful as they make it sound, media is just not meant for that nonsense.



Of course they're going to make it sound good.  I don't know if they did it out of necessity or to differentiate... they wanted edge-edge screen (check), they wanted the front facing sensors (oops the screen is in the way).  "Let's cut a notch in the screen"... one problem solved but quite a few more problems created. 

They should have just stopped the screen short of the top and added additional sensors, like the newly developed "bullshit" sensor.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 13, 2018)

That's the dumbest design decision in history. But because Apple made it it's the most innovative shit ver and now everyone is going to be copying it for the next X years. Just like curved screen edges. Sure, it looks nice, but it's not practical or useful. This notch thing doesn't even look nice and it's anything but practical because it fucks up screen proportions and makes that top of the screen actually useless.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 13, 2018)

The notch thing isn't a "trend."  It's not wanted by anyone, manufacturer's included.  But they have yet to find a way to put a mic and speakers in a display seamlessly.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 13, 2018)

Honestly all of these phones are broken before you get the chance to worry about your 'notch'

Retarded innovations have been part of the mobile space for several years now. Market's saturated, you can expect more. We've already had add-on modules, modular phone, etc etc etc And the end result is just that the basic format works best. The best phone has already been made several times over. And no it wasn't an Iphone, that's just a product of combining best practices - and after that it went south with every passing year.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 13, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The notch thing isn't a "trend."  It's not wanted by anyone, manufacturer's included.  But they have yet to find a way to put a mic and speakers in a display seamlessly.



If two worlds largest phone makers decide to do it, you can be assured others will follow no matter how stupid it is.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 13, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> If two worlds largest phone makers decide to do it, you can be assured others will follow no matter how stupid it is.



Even if it is largely mocked?

No, the only reason this is being followed is because it is cheaper to do.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 13, 2018)

Cheaper to make ridiculously overcomplicated cut out panel than a rectangular one? I find that hard to believe...


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 13, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Honestly all of these phones are broken before you get the chance to worry about your 'notch'
> 
> Retarded innovations have been part of the mobile space for several years now. Market's saturated, you can expect more. *We've already had add-on modules, modular phone*, etc etc etc And the end result is just that the basic format works best. The best phone has already been made several times over. And no it wasn't an Iphone, that's just a product of combining best practices - and after that it went south with every passing year.


That wasn't such a bad idea, too bad Google abandoned it pretty quickly & Motorola didn't have the balls to go through with the former.

Also the notch is "stupid" ~ pretty much the most PC word I can find.


----------



## qubit (Feb 13, 2018)

I won't touch a phone that has a notch in the display and rounded corners for the display. The display must be a proper rectangle or nothing. Thankfully there's plenty of other choices so I'm not stuck with this.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 13, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> But they have yet to find a way to put a mic and speakers in a display seamlessly.



Amazingly enough , you don't have to do that. You just put them around the display. I have an S8+ , the top and bottom bezels are like 5mm wide and it actually has a larger screen to body ratio than the iPhone X. In addition to that , there are already solutions to the problem you described , piezoelectric speakers incorporated in the metal bezels have already been used in phones. Not to mention that you can never get 100% rid of the bezels because of the camera. One can only wonder why these cut-out displays became a thing.

I have to agree 100% with the fact that it is dumb and inconvenient. And it's also likely to spread like the plague.



R-T-B said:


> No, the only reason this is being followed is because it is cheaper to do.



Why would it be cheaper ?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 13, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Why would it be cheaper ?



I meant cheaper than integrating into the display.  I'm not even sure that is readily doable with present tech.

At any rate, the trend is not the "notch" but rather the edge to edge display.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 13, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The notch thing isn't a "trend."  It's not wanted by anyone, manufacturer's included.  But they have yet to find a way to put a mic and speakers in a display seamlessly.


The speaker is not the issue, if Sharp can do it, so can everyone else. The problem are all the bullshit sensors for face recognition that no one asked for... You could probably make a 99% body to screen ration phone if you remove the front camera.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 13, 2018)

Look at the picture in the OP.  Closely.

It's a mock up that a web fan has made. 

Heres a picture from slashdot - design is not yet known - notch idea is based on firmware for apps with a cut out possibility - apps perhaps made with an iphone x in mind.

https://icdn4.digitaltrends.com/image/huawei-p20-case-render-720x720.jpg


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 13, 2018)

Look *HERE* at the Leaked images. Seems about right that they copied Apple though it's just the far right image. Probably it's the phone on the left that's right so


----------



## Atomic77 (May 6, 2018)

I personally think the notch looks stupid but I don’t have a phone like that.


----------

